# M.C.B.A 63 Impala Build Off



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Since we all have or atleast most of us got the 5 dollar 63 from big lots lets have some fun! Rules are simple 1. have fun. 2. if you get help it has to be from some one in M.C.B.A.( paint,int,motor.ect) We can start today And end when your done!

THIS IS A BUILD OFF FOR M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I want in anyone want to trade a 94 impala for a 63 kit. maybe a two 4 one??


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 7 2008, 02:59 PM~10601710
> *I want in anyone want to trade a 94 impala for a 63 kit. maybe a  two 4 one??
> *


If I had another I would! But this is my last one!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

good luck MCBA


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm in on this!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm in....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 7 2008, 03:18 PM~10601843
> *I'm in....
> *


Let me guess! Pics this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm in. (Damn, what's Rogers number?) Lol. This might take awhile. I'm a slow builder!!!!!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 7 2008, 03:32 PM~10601954
> *I'm in. (Damn, what's Rogers number?) Lol. This might take awhile. I'm a slow builder!!!!!!!
> *


Get started! Its not like you went to work today! :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2008, 03:21 PM~10601878
> *Let me guess! Pics this weekend! :biggrin:
> *



I say you OPEN up this one.....show us what you said you "Could" do.....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 7 2008, 03:36 PM~10601986
> *I say you OPEN up this one.....show us what you said you "Could" do.....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cuttin it open as I type!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2008, 03:38 PM~10602008
> *Cuttin it open as I type!
> *


Does that mean that Roger is at the pad helping?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 7 2008, 03:39 PM~10602017
> *Does that mean that Roger is at the pad helping?
> *


If he was here I would be posting pics of it cut open already!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2008, 03:41 PM~10602038
> *If he was here I would be posting pics of it cut open already!
> *


No kidding....homie cuts, hinges and jambs stuff before I even get it off the trees....anyway, I'm heading home....Keep up posted on your progress...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey if anyone see s Roger tell him to call me! He owes me some snaps


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i would get in but i dont think any big lots around here has them


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 7 2008, 04:22 PM~10602283
> *i would get in but i dont think any big lots around here has them
> *


IM IN.....NOW I JUST GOT TO FIND A 63 IMPALA. :biggrin: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 7 2008, 05:26 PM~10602294
> *IM IN.....NOW I JUST GOT TO FIND A 63 IMPALA. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 lucky


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

32 kits a 5 buck s piece, thats 160$ sitting there...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 7 2008, 04:38 PM~10602389
> *32 kits a 5 buck s piece, thats 160$ sitting there...
> *


THAT'S JUST 3 HR'S OF WORK.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 7 2008, 04:22 PM~10602283
> *i would get in but i dont think any big lots around here has them
> *


Besides not having a Big Lots around, your missing the most important piece.....









































An MCBA LOGO!!!.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 7 2008, 05:48 PM~10602472
> *Besides not having a Big Lots around, your missing the most important piece.....
> An MCBA LOGO!!!....      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 7 2008, 05:48 PM~10602472
> *Besides not having a Big Lots around, your missing the most important piece.....
> An MCBA LOGO!!!....      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: :0 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

A Mike thats one!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2008, 03:54 PM~10601688
> *Since we all have or atleast most of us got the 5 dollar 63 from big lots lets have some fun! Rules are simple 1. have fun. 2. if you get help it has to be from some one in M.C.B.A.( paint,int,motor.ect) We can start today And end when your done!
> 
> THIS IS A BUILD OFF FOR M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY!
> *


Your lucky i dont feel like building shit right now.Id whoop on all of you.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 7 2008, 06:17 PM~10602650
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

this is gonna be a good one :cheesy: good luck to all M.C.B.A homies :thumbsup: 
wish i was aloud to build in this one


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 7 2008, 05:17 PM~10602650
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Balla! :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

BOTH DOOR'S WILL BE OPENED IN THE NEXT 20 MIN. :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: THE ONLY TREY I GOT I ALREADY STARTED, I GOT ONE COMING SOON AS I SEND THIS PACKAGE OUT, BUT IT IS ALREADY OPENED UP, WILL THAT WORK?


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Looking good guys. May I ask what you are using to cut the doors open with? Also why not use the back of a knife, any advantages?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 7 2008, 05:52 PM~10602925
> * :biggrin: THE ONLY TREY I GOT I ALREADY STARTED, I GOT ONE COMING SOON AS I SEND THIS PACKAGE OUT, BUT IT IS ALREADY OPENED UP, WILL THAT WORK?
> *


Go for it Wey!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 Im down for this Bro'z, I can do this as well as tha showdown wit Mini! post pics later!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 7 2008, 06:17 PM~10602650
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


already :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@May 7 2008, 05:58 PM~10602983
> *Looking good guys. May I ask what you are using to cut the doors open with? Also why not use the back of a knife, any advantages?
> *


WE USE STRING OR SOMETIME'S I USE STAINLESS BRADED WIRE. THAT'S WHAT'S IN THE PIC YOU SEE.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN TOO BAD I'M NOT M.C.B.A.!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 7 2008, 06:33 PM~10602783
> *BOTH DOOR'S WILL BE OPENED IN THE NEXT 20 MIN.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I am in just need a kit I will pick one up this weekend


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 7 2008, 07:27 PM~10603201
> *DAMN TOO BAD I'M NOT M.C.B.A.!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


*X2!*


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 7 2008, 07:27 PM~10603201
> *DAMN TOO BAD I'M NOT M.C.B.A.!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


*X2!*


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 7 2008, 07:27 PM~10603201
> *DAMN TOO BAD I'M NOT M.C.B.A.!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


*X2!*


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Open! I'll do more tomarrow!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I'M IN.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

hno: hno: IM IN


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Im IN! I think I have one! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 7 2008, 07:29 PM~10603770
> *Im IN! I think I have one!  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Damn it! I try to take a nap after work and what do i wake up to, a fuggin build off!
I guess im in too. :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2008, 07:00 PM~10603003
> *Go for it Wey!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: NEED TO GET THIS PACKAGE OUT ASAP! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 7 2008, 10:26 PM~10604961
> *Damn it! I try to take a nap after work and what do i wake up to, a fuggin build off!
> I guess im in too.  :uh:
> 
> ...


who in the hell has those uptops?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

You guy's must have been eavse dropping on our pm's.... lol!! C.M.B.I. has been talking about doing a build off for a few weeks now!! :biggrin: Good luck guys everyone's stuff will be amazing I'm sure.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

In in as soon as I pick up a trey kit.   


unless some of you big lots ballers wanna send me one. :biggrin: 


Beto you got uptops and/or boots?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 7 2008, 06:25 PM~10603189
> *WE USE STRING OR SOMETIME'S I USE STAINLESS BRADED WIRE. THAT'S WHAT'S IN THE PIC YOU SEE.
> *


whats up with the wire , where you get it ? got any extra? :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

no 63 here and 4 big lots around and no kits yet :angry:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 7 2008, 11:04 PM~10605105
> *who in the hell has those uptops?
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 7 2008, 07:17 PM~10602650
> *
> *


:uh: still waiting :uh:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

1ofaknds will win hands down :twak:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 8 2008, 09:00 AM~10607288
> *1ofaknds will win hands down :twak:
> *




you mean the one that is already built???


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm in...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 8 2008, 04:52 AM~10605987
> *
> *


 :0 
shit.i still owe you money.  dam.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 7 2008, 10:04 PM~10605105
> *who in the hell has those uptops?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 7 2008, 10:40 PM~10605297
> *whats up with the wire , where you get it ? got any extra? :0
> *


IT'S BEAD STRING WIRE 49 STRAND'S NYLON COATED WIRE YOU JUST GOT TO PEEL THE COAT OFF. I GOT IT FROM MICHEALS CRAFT'S IT'S .015 OR (0.38 MM)


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 8 2008, 05:19 AM~10606111
> *:uh: still waiting  :uh:
> *


FOR WHAT ME TO GO TO YOU POLICE STATION. ? I DO WHAT I GOT TO DO ON MY TIME NOT YOUR'S. YOU ARE THE LAST THING ON MY MIND RIGHT NOW. I GOT OTHER THING'S TO DO LIKE A REAL LIFE. BUT DON'T GET ME WRONG IT WILL HAPPEN.  JUST NOT ON YOUR TIME.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY BIG C , And DUMB FUCK ! I mean HreaseNONdriver ! 

Since you both have the rights to fly a M.C.B.A. LOGO ITS A MUST YOU 2 TAKE PART IN THIS BUILD ! I KNOW YOU BOTH HAVE A 63 ON HAND ! NO EXCAUSES FOOLS THIS IS TO SHOW YOUR LOVE FOR THE CLUB ! 


*K.C. MEMBERS ARE IN THIS BITCH TO SHOW IT GOES DOWN IN THE HEARTLAND !*


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 8 2008, 01:49 PM~10608980
> *:0
> shit.i still owe you money.  dam.
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 8 2008, 02:31 PM~10609745
> *HEY    BIG  C  ,  And  DUMB FUCK  !  I  mean  HreaseNONdriver !
> 
> Since  you  both    have  the  rights  to  fly  a  M.C.B.A.  LOGO  ITS  A  MUST  YOU  2  TAKE  PART  IN THIS  BUILD  !  I  KNOW  YOU  BOTH  HAVE  A  63  ON  HAND ! NO  EXCAUSES  FOOLS  THIS  IS  TO  SHOW  YOUR  LOVE  FOR THE  CLUB !
> ...



the first annual MANDATORY if you want to be in MCBA build hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 8 2008, 03:39 PM~10609797
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

DAMNIT man

Yall better get your asses in gear or Mini's gonna  that ass!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 8 2008, 03:47 PM~10609859
> *DAMNIT man
> 
> Yall better get your asses in gear or Mini's gonna  that ass!!!
> *


Mini wont do shit. :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 8 2008, 03:53 PM~10609519
> *FOR WHAT ME TO GO TO YOU POLICE STATION. ?  I DO WHAT I GOT TO DO ON MY TIME NOT YOUR'S. YOU ARE THE LAST THING ON MY MIND RIGHT NOW. I GOT OTHER THING'S TO DO LIKE A REAL LIFE.  BUT DON'T GET ME WRONG IT WILL HAPPEN.  JUST NOT ON YOUR TIME.
> *


dude ur fake as fuck, now ur gonna put me off a year, just like u did on J's shit, and search on johnson county jail, so u can see how much of a dumb shit you are :uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 8 2008, 03:31 PM~10609745
> *HEY    BIG  C  ,  And  DUMB FUCK  !  I  mean  HreaseNONdriver !
> 
> Since  you  both    have  the  rights  to  fly  a  M.C.B.A.  LOGO  ITS  A  MUST  YOU  2  TAKE  PART  IN THIS  BUILD  !  I  KNOW  YOU  BOTH  HAVE  A  63  ON  HAND ! NO  EXCAUSES  FOOLS  THIS  IS  TO  SHOW  YOUR  LOVE  FOR THE  CLUB !
> ...



i know you didnt mention me , but if i had one i would be in on it !!!

i went to big lots today all they had was the revell 40 ford coupe

so maybe they are statin to get them ...i hope


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 8 2008, 03:41 PM~10609816
> *the first annual MANDATORY if you want to be in MCBA build  hno:  hno:  :wow:
> *


shit if its like that! i can scrape up a 63 :biggrin:


j/k


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 8 2008, 03:04 PM~10609943
> *dude ur fake as fuck, now ur gonna put me off a year, just like u did on J's shit, and search on johnson county jail, so u can see how much of a dumb shit you are  :uh:
> *


Check this out you need to take this bull shit some where else! We dont need to here it! This topic is for our club to build and talk shit with each other! If you want to play with BIGGS start a topic or p.m. him!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 8 2008, 05:14 PM~10610854
> *Check this out you need to take this bull shit some where else! We dont need to here it! This topic is for our club to build and talk shit with each other! If you want to play with BIGGS start a topic or p.m. him!
> *


x2 you beat me to it....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 8 2008, 03:21 PM~10610059
> *i know you didnt mention me , but if i had one i would be in on it !!!
> 
> i went to big lots today all they had was the revell 40 ford coupe
> ...



PM ME YOUR ADDY!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 8 2008, 06:53 PM~10611107
> *PM ME YOUR ADDY!
> *


 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 8 2008, 04:31 PM~10609745
> *HEY    BIG  C  ,  And  DUMB FUCK  !  I  mean  HreaseNONdriver !
> 
> Since  you  both    have  the  rights  to  fly  a  M.C.B.A.  LOGO  ITS  A  MUST  YOU  2  TAKE  PART  IN THIS  BUILD  !  I  KNOW  YOU  BOTH  HAVE  A  63  ON  HAND ! NO  EXCAUSES  FOOLS  THIS  IS  TO  SHOW  YOUR  LOVE  FOR THE  CLUB !
> ...


Shit I'm down, I just need to knock this '58 out then it's a go.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 8 2008, 06:03 PM~10611175
> *Shit I'm down, I just need to knock this '58 out then it's a go.
> *


Get your ass in gear! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 8 2008, 08:05 PM~10611184
> *Get your ass in gear! :biggrin:
> *


It is........but it's low gear. :biggrin: 


I should be done with the the '58 tonight.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 8 2008, 06:08 PM~10611213
> *It is........but it's low gear.    :biggrin:
> I should be done with the the '58 tonight.
> *


Alright I thought you was in reverse! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 8 2008, 08:11 PM~10611237
> *Alright I thought you was in reverse! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was, but I shifted into low this afternoon. :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 7 2008, 04:38 PM~10602389
> *32 kits a 5 buck s piece, thats 160$ sitting there...
> *



:roflmao:

you counted


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 7 2008, 01:26 PM~10602294
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>i wanna call the same for HAWAII..... TIME MACHINE and mista gonzo wea u at?????????????*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 7 2008, 09:04 PM~10605105
> *who in the hell has those uptops?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I'M IN, JUST QUIT MY JOB TODAY AND I'M TAKING A FEW WEEKS OFF TO RELAX. I HAVE ALOT OF CATCHING UP LIKE BUILDING AND SHIPPING STUFF OUT. 408MODELS IT'S ON "WATCHA LE HOMIE" CAN I BUILD A CONVERTABLE '63?</span>*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I think TATMAN said do anything you can to a 63 so i dont see why a drop would matter unless your not using the revell kit ? Either way most of us just want to see BETO'S CUSTOM DESIGN build something LOL!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 8 2008, 02:31 PM~10609745
> *HEY    BIG  C  ,  And  DUMB FUCK  !  I  mean  HreaseNONdriver !
> 
> Since  you  both    have  the  rights  to  fly  a  M.C.B.A.  LOGO  ITS  A  MUST  YOU  2  TAKE  PART  IN THIS  BUILD  !  I  KNOW  YOU  BOTH  HAVE  A  63  ON  HAND ! NO  EXCAUSES  FOOLS  THIS  IS  TO  SHOW  YOUR  LOVE  FOR THE  CLUB !
> ...


i still drive the hearse........  i guess i can build my 63 , if you insist..... but i have no ideas for it, but i gotcha homie...... be ready...... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ARIZONA BOYS BETTER BE ALL IN! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Us TEXAS boyz need to be n Too!!!! Doc Hit me up wen u get a chance!!! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 8 2008, 05:14 PM~10610854
> *Check this out you need to take this bull shit some where else! We dont need to here it! This topic is for our club to build and talk shit with each other! If you want to play with BIGGS start a topic or p.m. him!
> *


X3
thought this was a build off not a high school bitch session!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 8 2008, 02:53 PM~10611107
> *PM ME YOUR ADDY!
> *


 :0 how bout some hookups for the Hawaii homies???? :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 7 2008, 11:19 PM~10605568
> *no 63 here and 4 big lots around and no kits yet  :angry:
> *


hate to whore up your topic .... but i went to BIG LOTS aka "PIC N SAVE" today and they had a lot of caddis, 95 impalas and 66 chevelles station wagon ... no trays but we have 3(PIC N SAVES) here in my neck of the woods ......... and this should be a good build :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ok homies I'm in too,I'll get it in with all my other projects


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 8 2008, 09:08 PM~10612104
> * I HAVE ALOT OF CATCHING UP LIKE BUILDING AND SHIPPING STUFF OUT</span>
> *




<span style=\'color:red\'>my package go out yet? if not add a can of green testors lacquer and ill hit you with paypal.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 8 2008, 08:20 PM~10612225
> *I  think  TATMAN  said    do  anything  you  can  to  a  63    so  i  dont  see  why  a  drop  would  matter  unless  your  not  using  the  revell  kit ? Either  way  most  of  us  just  want  to  see  BETO'S CUSTOM DESIGN  build  something  LOL!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 8 2008, 09:44 PM~10613080
> *:0 how bout some hookups for the Hawaii homies????  :biggrin:
> *



paypal homie tell me what u guys need be out this weekend or bye monday the latests! pm me bro!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 8 2008, 07:14 PM~10610854
> *Check this out you need to take this bull shit some where else! We dont need to here it! This topic is for our club to build and talk shit with each other! If you want to play with BIGGS start a topic or p.m. him!
> *


 :uh: did i reply to you? biggs is biggs, hes man enough to talk, until he mans up to his words, ill say all the shit i want.  :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 8 2008, 09:59 PM~10614033
> *paypal homie tell me what u guys need be out this weekend or bye monday the latests! pm me bro!
> *


pm sent


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 8 2008, 09:14 PM~10612823
> *ARIZONA BOYS BETTER BE ALL IN! :biggrin:
> *



You know this :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wheres all the progress!?!?! Looking forward to seeing this build off get underway


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@May 9 2008, 07:07 AM~10614641
> *Wheres all the progress!?!?! Looking forward to seeing this build off get underway
> *


Progress takes time...you'll see, but remember, this isn't a RACE to see who can finish first...just to build some crazy rides and have fun.....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 9 2008, 01:10 AM~10614046
> *:uh: did i reply to you? biggs is biggs, hes man enough to talk, until he mans up to his words, ill say all the shit i want.    :uh:
> *


I tryed to be as nice as I could! Dont whore up our topic with this nonsense! Your talkin shit in the wrong place buddy! Biggs will replay to your child like bull shit if he wants thats up to him! but if you continue to do so here there are more people here that will reply back to you on puttin your stupid shit here!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 9 2008, 01:10 AM~10614046
> *:uh: did i reply to you? biggs is biggs, hes man enough to talk, until he mans up to his words, ill say all the shit i want.    :uh:
> *


man i came here to see some kick ass builders build some sweet kits
then i see the shit your posting
handel it on your own thread not this one
in basic words so your stupid ass can understand 
GO AWAY
VANISH
BITCH BE GONE


to all that is in this build good luck and may the best builder win
ill be following this one for ideas for my 63 impalas


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 8 2008, 05:55 PM~10611601
> *i wanna call the same for HAWAII..... TIME MACHINE and mista gonzo wea u at?????????????
> *


Check Page 3 :uh: 
Way ahead of you.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

I understand, just figured would of seen more pics then what was posted. Progress looks good so far though!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@May 9 2008, 11:17 AM~10616679
> *I understand, just figured would of seen more pics then what was posted. Progress looks good so far though!
> *


So far you've only seen Tat posting cause homie is JOBLESS.....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn... got started, was just gonna paint body but one thing led to another





























and noooooo Roger didn't open it up!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Nice Start!
Got the airbrush out! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice start homies !!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

where's everyone else????


pics posted this wekend right????


:around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 9 2008, 10:02 PM~10620678
> *where's everyone else????
> pics posted this wekend right????
> :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


someone is sending me a kit :cheesy: 

then i will start


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got a busy weekend ahead, so I'll post on Monday.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 9 2008, 11:47 AM~10615971
> *man i came here to see some kick ass builders build some sweet kits
> then i see the shit your posting
> handel it on your own thread not this one
> ...


 :uh: shut the hell up, if u dumb fucks quit replyin to me than i wont reply back, and who the fuck are you.. you want my addy to, you sound alittle butt hurt, get off their nuts, damn. u and biggs can come together :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn you aint worth my time 
and if i do want to get in a fight ill find someone that is worth fighting 
BITCH BE GONE 
I BANISH YOU AWAY




BY THE WAY HOMIE NICE DESIGNS ON THE FRAME HOW DID YOU DO IT


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Undead, I dunno but I think ur the person starting all the trouble...
If he isnt worth the time why the hell give any sort of reaction to him?
And beside that you just jump into here and start trowing around buildoffs and start talking trash instantly, if you want respect you gotta earn it and not bitch you're way to it.

And dont start to tell me to stfu becose I know plenty of people thinking the same.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 10 2008, 11:15 AM~10622852
> *Undead, I dunno but I think ur the person starting all the trouble...
> If he isnt worth the time why the hell give any sort of reaction to him?
> And beside that you just jump into here and start trowing around buildoffs and start talking trash instantly, if you want respect you gotta earn it and not bitch you're way to it.
> ...


 :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice wheel TAT !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE'S PICS OF MY TREY RAG! :biggrin: 
AN OG 63 BODY WASN'T THE GREATEST  








THE DONAR! :biggrin: 








HERE SHE IN PRIMER! :biggrin: 
















SHE'S A LITTLE ROUGH, A LITTLE MORE SANDING & IT'S TIME FOR PAINT!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Nice! now open the doors! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 10 2008, 11:30 AM~10623129
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Nice! now open the doors! :biggrin:
> *


NOPE...IT'S GONNA HAVE A CLEAN PAINT


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2008, 10:32 AM~10623135
> *NOPE...IT'S GONNA HAVE A CLEAN PAINT
> *


You can still do a clean paint with the doors open! Dont be scurd!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 10 2008, 11:33 AM~10623140
> *You can still do a clean paint with the doors open! Dont be scurd!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2008, 10:34 AM~10623143
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 10 2008, 11:35 AM~10623147
> *:biggrin:
> *


NOPE I GOT ONE COMING ALL OPENED UP! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2008, 10:36 AM~10623153
> *NOPE I GOT ONE COMING ALL OPENED UP! :biggrin:
> *


But not for the build off?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 10 2008, 11:38 AM~10623162
> *But not for the build off?
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 10 2008, 10:33 AM~10623140
> *You can still do a clean paint with the doors open! Dont be scurd!
> *


Nice! now open the doors! 


:twak: :twak: :twak: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 10 2008, 11:15 AM~10622852
> *Undead, I dunno but I think ur the person starting all the trouble...
> If he isnt worth the time why the hell give any sort of reaction to him?
> And beside that you just jump into here and start trowing around buildoffs and start talking trash instantly, if you want respect you gotta earn it and not bitch you're way to it.
> ...


thanks, exactly how i feel about it all, i wont say nothing else in the topic, but when im replied to i will, thats the only time i have been.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Looking good guys! Glad to see you guys are really getting into these and opening them up!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

got some more done last night.......

doors done and jambs done.....now gotta work on interior when I get some more time......not today gotta take Mom out for lunch and to my inlaws for dinner......Happy mother's day!!!



































:| :| :|


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Looks good! What color?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 8 2008, 09:08 PM~10612104
> *I'M IN, JUST QUIT MY JOB TODAY AND I'M TAKING A FEW WEEKS OFF TO RELAX. I HAVE ALOT OF CATCHING UP LIKE BUILDING AND <span style=\'colorrange\'>SHIPPING STUFF OUT. 408MODELS IT'S ON "WATCHA LE HOMIE" CAN I BUILD A CONVERTABLE '63?</span></span>
> *







> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 9 2008, 12:52 AM~10613861
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>my package go out yet*





> *? if not add a can of green testors lacquer and ill hit you with paypal.
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 11 2008, 10:39 AM~10628288
> *Looks good! What color?
> *


haven't decided yet pearl, candy or metalic..... :dunno: :dunno: 

maybe something like this...

















not sure yet


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Had to go digging in the crates for this one. Most of my stuff is still packed up so it will be mostly box stock. Its all good I needed to get my hands on some plastic!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

well thanks for the tip about the wire biggs, im gonna have to practice on old bodies and HOPEFULLY it won't take long to get it down. i'll be checkin out the builds!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres a lil sumthin for tha build-off I was gonna open it up but i dnt have certain supplies right now cuz these weak ass shop around here dnt carry no good stuff. but I got sum goods comin frm MINI @ tha "Drank" U kno tha Purple stuff we Foolz down her Sipp!









It Slowz u down like tha real stuff!!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*i guess im in on this 1 too!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *

i jus picked 1 up too from biglots .....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I will post up my new 63 build when i get home from work ! Later fellas !


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*heres mine<img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/Picture210.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn raider, now thats what Im talking about!! Looking good guys this is going to be a good build off for sure, lot of talent in here!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's mine, I'll start on it tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got alittle bit done on mine. 

I'll do it up like this.

































Naw j/p I couldn't do it. I did however get the doors open and everything hinged. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man can i buy a trey from one of you guys, i forgot who had stack of 'em ,but all the biglots around here are cleaned out.....i'll pay $5 plus shipping wusup!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 13 2008, 02:54 AM~10641952
> *Man can i buy a trey from one of you guys, i forgot who had stack of 'em ,but all the biglots around here are cleaned out.....i'll pay $5 plus shipping wusup!!
> *


look rhough the topic, the person with the stack of them has posted a pic of them all in this thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 12 2008, 01:43 PM~10637099
> *I hate to be bitch man, but im not getting pm responces and I was the first to throw cash down on my big body vert..... whats goin on??
> *


PM'd


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah, I put that before got the pm. Ill edit it out.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

MCBA Hawaii getting any of these 63's in?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@May 13 2008, 01:16 AM~10642137
> *MCBA Hawaii getting any of these 63's in?
> *



:dunno: ask RO never responded


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

WASN'T THIS A MCBA BUILD OFF ONLY. OR ARE THEY JUST BUYING A 63 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 radical huh...looking good bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 13 2008, 09:59 PM~10648636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice work homie.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 13 2008, 07:14 PM~10648802
> *:0 radical huh...looking good bro!
> *



X 2


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

RONI, that is fucking crazy!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok here we go so far


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well i guess it's about time that i jump in here i guess my 63 build ! 


I am calling this 1 a *63 CARRY ALL IMPALVAN !*





















































THIS WAS JUST A QUICK START WITH ABOUT AN 1 & 1/2 OF WORK TIME !

With the all opened up cars you guys are doing i thought i needed to come with something differnt and this is the only thing that i could think of ! LOL ! I belive if its on your mind try it ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

goddammm fukker :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2008, 08:58 PM~10651288
> *Well i guess  it's  about time that  i jump  in  here  i  guess  my  63  build  !
> I  am  calling this  1  a  63  CARRY  ALL IMPALVAN  !
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEET MINI!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 14 2008, 12:11 AM~10651347
> *SWEET MINI!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Not sure if I'm going to get in this one fellas....not a lot of time for building and way to many projects in the works...I'll keep you posted.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2008, 11:58 PM~10651288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is going to be bad ass bro


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ImpalaWagon looks sick, homie!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Mad funky cool awsome wow!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+May 13 2008, 10:14 PM~10648802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIES. THOUGHT I'D GIVE 1 SHOT. NEVER DONE A RADICAL BEFORE.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 14 2008, 05:17 PM~10655122
> *THANKS HOMIES. THOUGHT I'D GIVE 1 SHOT. NEVER DONE A RADICAL BEFORE.
> *


Well its coming out badass!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

dont give up bro im starting to get ideas 
with the 63 impala wagon and the awsome radical


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

some more work done, primered








ready for paint































first coat of Purple Haze.........

maybe go with cragers or spokes??? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I got mine in the frist stage of body work and primer !


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 14 2008, 01:39 PM~10654893
> *Mad funky cool awsome wow!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2008, 03:59 AM~10659546
> *I  got  mine  in  the  frist stage of  body  work  and  primer  !
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:

I am loving this mini, you have already did a few or my ideas, but atleast now i know they wil work, and your work inspires me, homie!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit mini, that thing looks like it came that way factory! awesome job man


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

coming out nice homie, MORE PICS PLEASE.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2008, 12:59 AM~10659546
> *I  got  mine  in  the  frist stage of  body  work  and  primer  !
> 
> 
> ...


 IM LOVING IT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

STILL NO CLEAR, GONNA ADD SOME BLUE LEAFING!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looking sick homies.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2008, 01:59 AM~10659546
> *I  got  mine  in  the  frist stage of  body  work  and  primer  !
> 
> 
> ...


DAM BRO!! YOU GOTZ MAD SKILLZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 LOOKING GOOD BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn bro what color is that? looks tight :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2008, 08:07 PM~10678551
> *damn bro what color is that? looks tight  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks guys its a mix of snowhite pearl and turqouise


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

*THANKS BIG DEE*


i got a 63 now , cant post a pic yet something wrong with my computer , its resally slow, 

took me 10 min just to finally get here and type ...

BUT IM IN


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn that color on raiderrpide is off the hook and minies is just coming out great. maby you should try that color too ? :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 17 2008, 11:01 PM~10679221
> *THANKS BIG DEE
> i got a 63 now , cant post a pic yet something wrong with my computer , its resally slow,
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIES RIDES ARE LOOKIN TIGHT.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is that a chrome frame homie??? :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 18 2008, 06:45 PM~10682567
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





I LOVE IT!!!!!! love that color on there. :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

big dogg, that blue drop is dope too homie. You not fukin around.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 18 2008, 08:59 PM~10683550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gangsta


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looking good homies!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

got some more progress done



layed some rainbow pearl i mixed up over the Purple pearl base......


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good homies!! well, i need to get in on this too!! no worries i fly my colors high and proud, just been in another realm of building, now its time to bring out a few low,low builds!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is clean Raider


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good some nice work going on here :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Alright homies i am late but i am in!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GOT A LITTLE WORK DONE. COMIN ALONG SLOWLY.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

looks real good, i like those cuts.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+May 20 2008, 06:08 PM~10697587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIES.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

those rides are coming along really nice..........good job everyone


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Gangsta Tuck for the homie Marinate


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Kick ass!!!!! :0


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 20 2008, 08:27 PM~10700357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Damn homie thats the color I wanted to spray a 63 (only if I had one LMAO) Nice bro......


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice work hommies....looking good....

where are all the other members.....there's not time limit on this build so everyone should be getting in on this build...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 20 2008, 10:37 PM~10700478
> *nice work hommies....looking good....
> 
> where are all the other members.....there's not time limit on this build so everyone should be getting in on this build...
> *



I got mine started but joined in o a new kit for the RESIN BUILD OFF and iit went a little wild so right now i am working it over then i'll be back to my 63 !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here my last 63 built just before are club build off so if i dont show updates on my wagon at least you guys can look at a 63 i done !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IM STILL IN ON THIS ONE. :biggrin: 
IT'S JUST THAT TWINN IS CRACKING THE WHIP AND WE GOT TO GET SOME RESIN MASTER'S OUT SOON.  DAM CATHY LEE GIFFORD.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA


where all these members at in the build off..... haven't heard from all yet right TATMAN.... :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Gangsta Tuck for the homie Marinate  









:biggrin: LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

I JUST PAINTED MINE


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got mine in primer but I'm going to redo the doors.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is where i am at right now!!!


















































just jokin!!! mini, cut that and i am goin to finish it!! lol!!! i just have the doors cut on mine so far!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@May 20 2008, 09:31 PM~10700413
> *:thumbsup: Damn homie thats the color I wanted to spray a 63 (only if I had one LMAO) Nice bro......
> *


  you do


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 20 2008, 10:57 PM~10701776
> *I JUST PAINTED MINE
> *


 :0 Post pics


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

huuummmm??? still tryin to decide on the style i want to go!!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Not much done on mine, but it's ready for paint.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 21 2008, 01:16 AM~10701532
> *M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
> 1. betoscustoms / California
> 2. 408models / California
> ...




No Michigan people on that list huh.
:ugh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

but yanno, one yankee is enuf! j/k :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 22 2008, 08:19 PM~10715118
> *but yanno, one yankee is enuf!  j/k :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38219


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 23 2008, 12:22 AM~10717905
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38219
> *


   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 22 2008, 11:24 PM~10717917
> *    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

no members from P.A. either.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

dont look like GA is there either


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

ok heres more work done to it..........  ......i gotta touch up the paint job cause i have lite spots... :banghead:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 NICE WAGON! :biggrin:


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2008, 12:59 AM~10659546
> *I  got  mine  in  the  frist stage of  body  work  and  primer  !
> 
> 
> ...


u should put a sunroof on it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2 that would look killer...


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

na it would ruin the hard look


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

got one last 3x3 chrome MCBA pendant.make me a offer.let me know if you want it.i wont be cutting more for a while.i need to finsh up the dynasty mcc pendant and other stuff for people that have been waiting in line.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

after clear then wet sand then re-clear


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 That looks Great Bodine! maybe next time you should foil between coats of clear


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 29 2008, 01:56 AM~10760321
> *:0  :0 That looks Great Bodine! maybe next time you should foil between coats of clear
> *


im still gonna do one more coat of clear :cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 29 2008, 12:59 AM~10760325
> *im still gonna do one more coat of clear  :cheesy:
> *



 shit that means its gonna look way better than that! :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are lookin good homies


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 29 2008, 01:51 AM~10760308
> *after clear then wet sand then re-clear
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so ur gonna do one more coat right?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 29 2008, 09:42 PM~10766782
> *so ur gonna do one more coat right?
> *


yeah after the foiling


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

DAMN that looks smooth BODINE :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 29 2008, 10:06 PM~10767779
> *DAMN that looks smooth BODINE :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


X 2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 29 2008, 07:06 PM~10767779
> *DAMN that looks smooth BODINE :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


x-3 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Where is everyone at with this build? :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 2 2008, 11:25 AM~10780049
> *Where is everyone at with this build?  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: FOILED! PICS TONIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 2 2008, 12:20 PM~10780748
> *:biggrin: FOILED! PICS TONIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 2 2008, 10:25 AM~10780049
> *Where is everyone at with this build?  :dunno:
> *



Waiting on the shipment to arrive :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 2 2008, 11:25 AM~10780049
> *Where is everyone at with this build?  :dunno:
> *




building!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 2 2008, 12:25 PM~10780049
> *Where is everyone at with this build?  :dunno:
> *


Slowly working on mine, but trying to finsh up a few other projects for the up coming contest this month. So it prolly won't get finshed till after the contest.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*well its startin' to come around.....its lookin good so far.... :biggrin: im taken my time......still got alot to do still...

*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

are cross laced herb deeks?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

DAAAAMMMMNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 25 2008, 10:40 AM~10733429
> *ok heres more work done to it..........  ......i gotta touch up the paint job cause i have lite spots... :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN HOMIE YOU WANT TO SELL THAT WAGON?????


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 3 2008, 06:21 PM~10791053
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 DAMN HOMIE YOU WANT TO SELL THAT WAGON?????
> *


nah.i gave it to my son......


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 3 2008, 05:55 PM~10790890
> *are cross laced herb deeks?
> *


yea....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 3 2008, 05:44 PM~10791261
> *nah.i gave it to my son......
> *


  nice wagon....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jun 3 2008, 01:21 PM~10788309
> *Waiting on the shipment to arrive :cheesy:
> *


on its way :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

WOW :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 3 2008, 06:44 PM~10790832
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'> :0 SICK!  *


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 3 2008, 09:35 PM~10793224
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie bust out with some of them sweet tarts :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jun 3 2008, 09:21 AM~10788309
> *Waiting on the shipment to arrive :cheesy:
> *


x-2 :cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 3 2008, 09:35 PM~10793224
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaah shit.my next 1 was gonna be that color.... :roflmao: :roflmao: guess i gotta go jus a lil darker now..lol


looks sick bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Jun 3 2008, 10:36 PM~10793234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS BRO, DO THE SAME COLOR, IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Damn............ u guys pulling out some clean shit. I need to get started on mines. Im slowly getting motivated though.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 4 2008, 10:01 AM~10795784
> *Damn............ u guys pulling out some clean shit. I need to get started on mines. Im slowly getting motivated though.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: get to it !!!!



:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 4 2008, 09:04 AM~10795807
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: get to it !!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


I know I know. :banghead:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 4 2008, 10:05 AM~10795820
> *I know I know. :banghead:
> *


i havent done much , just paint lol


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 4 2008, 09:06 AM~10795824
> *i havent done much , just paint lol
> *


I started cutting the doors open. I guess that's a start huh...lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 4 2008, 09:15 AM~10795874
> *I started cutting the doors open. I guess that's a start huh...lol
> *


Much more than I have done....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 3 2008, 06:44 PM~10790832
> *well its startin' to come around.....its lookin good so far.... :biggrin: im taken my time......still got alot to do still...
> 
> 
> ...



oh damn :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

some damn nice work homie's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LAST COAT OF CLEAR BEFORE ASSEMBLY!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet job bro


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERES MY LITTLE UPDATE :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2008, 02:23 PM~10819599
> *LAST COAT OF CLEAR BEFORE ASSEMBLY!
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the uptop??? I really need one.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 8 2008, 10:33 PM~10825739
> *HERES MY LITTLE UPDATE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT ROOF IS SWEET!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GOT THE CHROME PARTS BACK THE 63/64.  
















.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice work......chrome looks good


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 9 2008, 07:41 PM~10833235
> *GOT THE CHROME PARTS BACK THE 63/64.
> 
> 
> ...


how long did the chroming take?

looks good all my mcba brothers


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homies are putting it down..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> how long did the chroming take?
> 
> 3 WEEKS. USUALLY ITS ONLY ABOUT 2 BUT HE WAS DELAYED CUZ OF FAMILY BIZ.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Heres my little update...going for the rustbucket with the fresh paint and interior look


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good doc


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready Doc!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GREAT DOC. VERY REALISTIC.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 11 2008, 10:23 PM~10852136
> *LOOKS GREAT DOC. VERY REALISTIC.
> *


x2 homie. looks like a lot of work


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 11 2008, 10:32 PM~10852224
> *x2 homie. looks like a lot of work
> *


 :yes: looking good bro.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looks great .... like the detail on the frame


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 11 2008, 05:59 PM~10851233
> *Heres my little update...going for the rustbucket with the fresh paint and interior look
> 
> 
> ...


looks sweet bro....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 11 2008, 09:59 PM~10851233
> *Heres my little update...going for the rustbucket with the fresh paint and interior look
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SICK DOC!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies. Dont really have a place to build yet so just been messing around with a couple of builds to keep me sane :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

hell yea thats lookin sick.....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Herez tha 63 about 40% done! next is tha a arms, motor, and tha interior! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good fellas.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 15 2008, 08:17 PM~10876219
> *Herez tha 63 about 40% done! next is tha a arms, motor, and tha interior! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Waco?............................... Is that u building?














J/K homie. Glad to see u workin' on something. Looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Awww somebody got jokez!!!!! :biggrin: yea mayne itz me and it feels good to build something!!!! going crazy over here not building shit!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats me right now..
goin crazy with nothin to build :around:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 15 2008, 08:35 PM~10876323
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Awww somebody got jokez!!!!! :biggrin: yea mayne itz me and it feels good to build something!!!! going crazy over here not building shit!
> *


 :biggrin: Good to see u back. Im gonna work on mine after i finish this Caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah rides are lookin sick homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jun 15 2008, 05:51 PM~10876452
> *hellz yeah rides are lookin sick homies :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2

what color on that 63 waco?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

63 is looking Waco


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok i found some the donk 63 kits here.... so i got started....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good everyone. I'll get back on mine after this next weekend.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that el pala looks sweet :0

i think u should extend the bed to the rear all the way tho.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2008, 10:56 PM~10877555
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jun 15 2008, 07:59 PM~10877599
> *that el pala looks sweet :0
> 
> i think u should extend the bed to the rear all the way tho.
> *


go get one and do it


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 16 2008, 01:07 AM~10877652
> *go get one and do it
> *


if ur gonna make it into a truck or elcamino type car, do it all the way, with the rear, half trunk there, it looks like ur going the easy lazy way. do it all the way


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jun 15 2008, 08:11 PM~10877684
> *if ur gonna make it into a truck or elcamino type car, do it all the way, with the rear, half trunk there, it looks like ur going the easy lazy way.  do it all the way
> *


shut the fuck up and do something.... your throw your 2 cents in everywhere and where the fuck is your shit? i just cut that shit up tonight... am i done? no.... now until you bring something to the table i suggest you shut the fuck up and go check whose dick your wifey is tryin to suck


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 16 2008, 01:17 AM~10877721
> *shut the fuck up and do something.... your throw your 2 cents in everywhere and where the fuck is your shit? i just cut that shit up tonight... am i done? no.... now until you bring something to the table i suggest you shut the fuck up and go check whose dick your wifey is tryin to suck
> *


damn, cryin like a bitch. i speak what i see and what i feel, ill do it when the fuck i want, until than, suck this dick. dont make me put u on hush and make u hide in a corner like fat ass mr biggs. and yea biggs, im still waiting on ur fat ass. i aint got to do shit or build shit to speak up in this place, i come here to check shit out and speak my opinion, if u dont want them, dont post shit dumb ass. u post shit to hear what ppl have to say, if u dont like it, post it somewhere else where you can handle someone sayin something about it. u fuckin MCBA pieces of shit think u run this shit. u all are wrong, ill tell each and everyone of u fucks off that talk stupid. im cool with most of you and havent had a problem with most of you, but it takes 1 stupid ass reply to put u on my shit list. i guess ill mark you down with the other few thats on there. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just got back from checking your wife?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 16 2008, 01:58 AM~10877894
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> just got back from checking your wife?
> *


aint got a wife, so ur head is twisted just like ur girls tounge around my dick. if ur gonna say something, be man enough and say it about something u know about :uh: talkin mom and gf shit is 5th grade shit, speak to me like a man, not like a kid. :uh:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 15 2008, 11:54 PM~10877539
> *ok i found some the donk 63 kits here.... so i got started....
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah!! I'ma build one!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Ty chill wit dat homie!. Ro tha kolor i put on there is orange metal specks wit orange metal x paint over it.(wal-mart) kandy! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 15 2008, 09:28 PM~10877978
> *Hey Ty chill wit dat homie!. Ro tha kolor i put on there is orange metal specks wit orange metal x paint over it.(wal-mart) kandy! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Ro im liking that 63 elko!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 16 2008, 02:28 AM~10877978
> *Hey Ty chill wit dat homie!. Ro tha kolor i put on there is orange metal specks wit orange metal x paint over it.(wal-mart) kandy! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 15 2008, 10:54 PM~10877539
> *ok i found some the donk 63 kits here.... so i got started....
> 
> 
> ...



impalamino :dunno: :dunno: 
if it is i now know how to build one


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Rides are lookin sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 15 2008, 08:46 PM~10876423
> *:biggrin: Good to see u back. Im gonna work on mine after i finish this Caddy. :biggrin:
> *


Caddi done....get to building


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

ro, impalamino's lookin good! i like it! :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 16 2008, 01:33 AM~10877984
> *Hey Ro im liking that 63 elko!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

RO your gettin Down bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks Biggs for the advice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm gonna take my time on the impalamino so i started up another one...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WHATS EVERYONE DOING WITH THEIR DONK WHEELS THAT CAME WITH THESE KITS? I WANT THEM :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

god damn, 17 pages and (some of) you fuckers are still talkin about it?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Jun 21 2008, 01:51 AM~10918530
> *god damn, 17 pages and (some of) you fuckers are still talkin about it?
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

anybody close to finishing yet


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Jun 20 2008, 10:58 PM~10918539
> *anybody close to finishing  yet
> *


go look thru... there are a few almost done.... there is no timeline on this build....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 21 2008, 09:24 PM~10922153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, YOU LEAVING THE BOOT WHITE?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yup :uh:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

heres a little more update on my 63!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good Waco


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 24 2008, 08:28 PM~10943379
> *Looks good Waco
> *


X2


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 24 2008, 08:55 PM~10944015
> *X2
> *


x3 very nice Waco


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 24 2008, 06:10 PM~10942879
> *heres a little more update on my 63!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKING GOOD MAYNE!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

some nice shit in here. :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 24 2008, 05:36 PM~10944418
> * :0 LOOKING GOOD MAYNE!
> *


x-2


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Everyones trey looking NICE! Hopefully (if my comp lets me) I'll try and post pics of mine. Waiting for the rims to come in, and need to foil it... AuRyTe, Gonz

RO, give me a ring homie. Still want to p/u the skirts from you...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Jun 21 2008, 01:51 AM~10918530
> *god damn, 17 pages and (some of) you fuckers are still talkin about it?
> *


Whats even crazier than that is we are almost 7 months into the YEAR and I haven't seen even an attempt at building from you.

Thanks for stoppin by homie.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

finally started on mine


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey the hood on that cutty in the back looks good :0 is that the new master?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

THIS IS WHERE I STARTED


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 25 2008, 08:38 AM~10947124
> *
> 
> 
> ...











THIS IS WHERE IM AT.
CAN SOMEBODY SAY DALLAS LOWRIDERS MODEL CAR CLUB IN THE MUTHAFAWKIN BUILDIN


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 25 2008, 08:40 AM~10947134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



M.C.B.A. :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i was wonderin bout that..


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks like im behind huh...lol Anyway at least i started. :0 :biggrin: 










Everybody's lookin' good so far. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 25 2008, 08:40 AM~10947134
> *
> 
> 
> ...




MCBA club members only!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Alright hinged and jambed to the best of my little abillities(spell check). Still needs a lot of tweaking but its a start. 


















:banghead:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready Smallz!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 25 2008, 09:20 PM~10952287
> *Awready Smallz!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X-2 I SHOULD HAVE OPENED MINES!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looking good homies uffin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good Marcus


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

got the hinges and door jams


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Niice!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

been pretty damn busy lately and shits been pretty tough around here but i got a little more work in for the vert..... boot and wheels are painted...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 25 2008, 08:40 AM~10947134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



big state, small brains...


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 29 2008, 11:45 PM~10978004
> *big state, small brains...
> *


hey hey...tht offends me.



lol...j/k. but not all of us r like tht. only a select few. lol.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good fellas....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GOT A LITTLE MORE WORK DONE. 
































































.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 I need to finish mine lookin good homies


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 30 2008, 10:04 AM~10980230
> * GOT A LITTLE MORE WORK DONE.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good man! love the color on this guy!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 30 2008, 02:50 PM~10981065
> *looking good man! love the color on this guy!
> *


THANKS HOMIE. COPPER METTALIC, RAINBOW FLAKE AND CANDY TANGERINE, SO FAR.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 29 2008, 10:45 PM~10978004
> *big state, small brains...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

SAY JUST WONDERING HOW TO JOIN THA MCBA!!!!??????


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 30 2008, 02:27 PM~10982943
> *SAY JUST WONDERING HOW TO JOIN THA MCBA!!!!??????
> *


YOU GOTTA BUILD SOME NICE MODELS AND PUT IN SOME WORK BEFORE YOUR CONSIDERED!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 30 2008, 03:34 PM~10982998
> *YOU GOTTA BUILD SOME NICE MODELS AND PUT IN SOME WORK BEFORE YOUR CONSIDERED!!!
> *


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 30 2008, 04:34 PM~10982998
> *YOU GOTTA BUILD SOME NICE MODELS AND PUT IN SOME WORK BEFORE YOUR CONSIDERED!!!
> *


there shuld be a build off for some of us not in. winner gets membership! :cheesy: lol


and damn..good work on the 63's guys!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 29 2008, 10:45 PM~10978004
> *big state, small brains...
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :guns:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 30 2008, 10:04 AM~10980230
> * GOT A LITTLE MORE WORK DONE.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:cheesy: Very nice


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Heres a little more progress on my 63


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 1 2008, 05:52 PM~10992152
> *Heres a little more progress on my 63
> 
> 
> ...


I like your realistic look in the Trunk , realy nice work Bro ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

doc how do you do the weathering ?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I have this stuff called rust all (i think thats what its called) its a four bottle system.
the ones i use the most are the rusting liquid and the bottle of dirt (really..thats all it is...just get some dirt from the yard and brush it on). it works pretty well. there is another one bottle system called weather all that seems to work very well too.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Cleared and foiled just need to finish trunk and put together


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN RAFA LOOKS NICE!! BUT YOUR MISSING SOME FOIL ON THE FRONT WINDOW PILLAR. LOOK AT A REAL 63. ITS ALL CHROME!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 2 2008, 10:20 PM~11002567
> *DAMN RAFA LOOKS NICE!! BUT YOUR MISSING SOME FOIL ON THE FRONT WINDOW PILLAR. LOOK AT A REAL 63. ITS ALL CHROME!
> *


Thanks Homie

Damn no wonder it was hard to do :banghead: Thanks for the info though on the real bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, nice work guys, makes me want to get ome more work done on mine.... kinda stuck on the interior, didnt like the way it was going, redoing


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn there are some damn good ideas coing from this thread 
damn good work guys


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 2 2008, 10:17 PM~11002545
> *Cleared and foiled just need to finish trunk and put together
> 
> 
> ...


What clear do you use??? Looks great


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 4 2008, 11:38 AM~11012886
> *What clear do you use???  Looks great
> *


Thanks homie  

I used the color place brand from wally world on this one but i also use the high gloss clear from testors some times


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

where all these members on this build off 

only have a few doing stuff?

no time limit, just post up that your are doing something to represent MCBA.

post up progress as u go......

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA

41. chris mineer/ ohio


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i been posting.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

still working it.... slow but workin it....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I finished finally what you guys think??
















































Will take some sun pics tomorrow


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 7 2008, 07:29 PM~11034853
> *I finished finally what you guys think??
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

did a little more work today.... dash still needs detail.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2008, 11:52 PM~11044054
> *lookin good
> *


X 2 Looks good RO


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looks good Rollinolskoo so far... like the red interior.....
car looks good ElRafa, i've always liked that color blue on the impalas

:thumbsup:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 7 2008, 11:19 PM~10605568
> *no 63 here and 4 big lots around and no kits yet  :angry:
> *


not trying to change the topic but im fpom fl and im wondering how old do you have to be to be in M C B A


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 9 2008, 05:27 AM~11044653
> *looks good Rollinolskoo so far... like the red interior.....
> car looks good ElRafa, i've always liked that color blue on the impalas
> 
> ...



Thanks Raider


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dash done....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 7 2008, 11:29 PM~11034853
> *I finished finally what you guys think??
> 
> 
> ...


<-----can u say jealous!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

still going....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DID A LITTLE WORK ON THE INTERIOR.  








































.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0    :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 I DONT SEE ALITTLE WORK!! :angry: :angry: 

I SEE A SHIT LOAD OF WORK! Looks SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 21 2008, 06:26 PM~11144781
> *:0  :0 I DONT SEE ALITTLE WORK!!  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> I SEE A SHIT LOAD OF WORK! Looks SICK  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco+Jul 22 2008, 12:15 AM~11144676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS. STILL GOT WORK TO DO TO IT.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

<span style='colorrange'>Oh yea one for tha Haterz!!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

all these fine rides damn i wish i could of had a little time my babys momma left me with the kids almost the whole summer shes all cracked out and dont even come and see them ol well her loss i'll be back to building soon bro's rides look killer guys :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 3 2008, 06:44 PM~10790832
> *well its startin' to come around.....its lookin good so far.... :biggrin: im taken my time......still got alot to do still...
> 
> 
> ...


what i wanna know is what happened to this one :dunno: :biggrin: there is some nice ass builds in this topic


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

that one is bad, shold be all jacked up on juice.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

might bag my 63.....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

TANKS LOOK GOOD. BAG IT.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jul 23 2008, 11:02 PM~11164752
> *<span style='colorrange'>Oh yea one for tha Haterz!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Been out from building for a few months now due to me attending school, redoing my real car, so the plastics got put on the side. Hopefully I can finish this one in a few weeks..... (rims were just for mock ups!)


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Lookin Good Gonzo, Keep Us Posted!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: NICE WORK GUYS!! KEEP IT UP AND POST MORE!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jul 28 2008, 07:47 AM~11196609
> *Lookin Good Gonzo, Keep Us Posted!
> *


x-2


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: 
















hopefully i can color sand off the way the paint fogged up on me


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

it should buff out....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Heres my 63 pretty much all finished up.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS A NICE ASS DAILY DRIVER. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

true street ride  killer build doc


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good doc,love the weather on it.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I love the color...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready Doc!!!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 15 2008, 11:54 PM~10877539
> *ok i found some the donk 63 kits here.... so i got started....
> 
> 
> ...



hhmmm....... LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 29 2008, 06:13 PM~11730658
> *hhmmm.......  LOL
> 
> *






:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 30 2008, 04:27 AM~11736982
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


x-2


----------

